# Valoraba esos momentos.



## gustavolaime

¿saben si la siguiente frase es una traducción precisa de: Ich schätzte diese Zeiten?

- Yo valoraba esos/aquellos momentos. Tal vez haya una diferencia en traducción para el alemán de la palabra VALORÉ con VALORABA.

Gracias de antemano.​


----------



## Geviert

Habla tavo 

la traducción del pretérito alemán es libre en español, indefinido o imperfecto, según convenga (a la frase española).

Ps. poniendo su gaseosa, caballero.


----------



## gustavolaime

Hola Geviert, cómo estás?! y gracias! pero tal vez no me dejé entender bien.

Yo quería traducir "Yo valoraba esos/aquellos momentos " al alemán.


Ich schätzte diese Zeiten - > ¿Esto es correcto?

Gracias de antemano.



​


----------



## Geviert

¡Se pondrá su chancay entonces! 

Diría que schätzen tiene más el significado de estimar. Yo diría: ich hielt diese Momente für wert.


----------



## nievedemango

¡Hola Geviert!    Una corrección pequeña:
*I*ch hielt diese Momente für wert*voll*.  (".... halten für + wert"  no es correcto)

Pero yo diría:

_Valoraba aquellos momentos._

*Jene Augenblicke / Momente waren für mich sehr wertvoll.
Jene Augenblicke / Momente waren für mich sehr viel wert.
Für mich waren diese Momente sehr viel wert.
Ich habe diese Augenblicke sehr geschätzt.*


----------



## Kojiro

Geviert said:


> Diría que schätzen tiene más el significado de estimar.




Hola,
Tienes razón, pero "schätzen" también significa el mismo que "valorar".


----------

